# Split Rock Resort/Willowbrook



## gnipgnop (Jun 29, 2015)

Does anyone have any updates on Willowbrook at Split Rock?  I knew that Aston Resorts bought them out and they are making changes.  We have a reservation for October this year and I'm not sure what to expect in the way of construction and updates at the resort.  Any information would really be appreciated.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 30, 2015)

Has anyone been to Split Rock this year?


----------



## hjtug (Jun 30, 2015)

Not us.  Thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2015)

There are some current reviews @ Trip Advisor on this resort for the past month.


----------



## TJK (Aug 19, 2015)

*Split Rock stay*

We were at Split Rock in July. Stayed in the Villas. Everything is up and running. Lots of activities for both adults and kids. Not too much construction, but it looks like the new owners are really trying to upgrade things. Nice new food court in the Galleria


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for your input.  I loved going to this resort until things got shaky and I heard they were bankrupt.  Our last trip two years ago was a disaster.  So glad they got bought out and things are shaping up.


----------



## hjtug (Aug 31, 2015)

We have enjoyed stays under the old ownership.  I have done some instant searches recently, for an II exchange or getaway, and haven't seen anything until October.  It would seem that they are quite well booked through September.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 22, 2015)

We're leaving for our trip to Willowbrook in October.  I will report back and let you know of the conditions of the Resort.  Here's hoping al goes well.


----------



## hjtug (Sep 23, 2015)

gnipgnop said:


> We're leaving for our trip to Willowbrook in October.  I will report back and let you know of the conditions of the Resort.  Here's hoping al goes well.



We will look forward to your report.



hjtug said:


> It would seem that they are quite well booked through September.



I looked at rental availability for Willowbrook online and they would have been happy to rent us a two bedroom unit for a week in September.  I am wondering if renting is something new for Willowbrook since the foreclosure.  We found a two bedroom through II at Villa Roma and are there now.  We had a nice conversation with Doc Holiday last night.  He said that split rock would like to rehire him but he turned them down.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 24, 2015)

hjtug said:


> We will look forward to your report.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at rental availability for Willowbrook online and they would have been happy to rent us a two bedroom unit for a week in September.  I am wondering if renting is something new for Willowbrook since the foreclosure.  We found a two bedroom through II at Villa Roma and are there now.  We had a nice conversation with Doc Holiday last night.  He said that split rock would like to rehire him but he turned them down.



We check in at Villa Roma in Sunday. Any advice for us?


----------



## hjtug (Sep 25, 2015)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> We check in at Villa Roma in Sunday. Any advice for us?



Call the timeshare office.  They are very good about meeting requests for unit characteristics.  We usually request a ground floor unit.  Request a full oven - vs. a convection one - if you want.  There are a few units in a wing of the hotel building which are convenient to the activities if you have mobility problems.  We prefer units in the scattered timeshare buildings which have excellent shuttle service. 

This time my wife,  who is very particular about such things, was not happy with the cleanliness of the unit they had assigned to us.  She accepted the third one they suggested but even then had the cleaning lady vacuum.  They seem to hire a bunch of exchange workers from Europe for the summer season and they are finishing up their stay.  Perhaps that is having some effect on the cleanliness.    

There is a small grocery store nearby in Jeffersonville but it closes early on Sunday.  Larger stores with longer hours are in Monticello.  You might want to bring some groceries with you to get started.  We usually stop for groceries in Honesdale, PA on the way in.  If you are interested in eating out look at the meal plans of from three to seven dinners.

Enjoy your week.  Any particular questions?


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info, hjtug. I had already contacted the timeshare office requesting a first floor unit with a full kitchen. I received an almost immediate reply granting these requests. We are planning to take a lot of groceries with us so we should be set for a few days at least. That is one nice thing about going to a resort within driving distance. Hope our unit is clean. We will be sure to check.
Are there any particular sights in the area not to be missed? I love the outdoors but am unable to hike or walk over rough terrain. I believe activities at the resort may be restricted this time of year, so what goes on at the resort?


----------



## jjluhman (Nov 2, 2015)

gnipgnop said:


> We're leaving for our trip to Willowbrook in October.  I will report back and let you know of the conditions of the Resort.  Here's hoping al goes well.




gnipgnop, did you take your trip?  

We are going this month.  Any tips?  My confirmation says 2Br/2Ba Unit F.  Any idea what that means?

OOPS!  Just saw your review.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 5, 2015)

Please check the reviews on TUG for my report back from the Willowbrook at Split Rock.  Go ~ you will like the changes.  But first, check out my review.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 5, 2015)

jjluhman said:


> gnipgnop, did you take your trip?
> 
> We are going this month.  Any tips?  My confirmation says 2Br/2Ba Unit F.  Any idea what that means?
> 
> OOPS!  Just saw your review.



Are your reservations for the Willowbrook Resort?  They usually only have A,B,C,D units not sure what the F means.


----------

